

Guide to Music Crowdfunding – Part 1: Fans with Benefits - freshbreakfast
http://bryank.im/fanswbenefits

======
freshbreakfast
Hey all, I wrote this thing. And since Svbtle doesn't have a commenting
feature, I'll probably be hanging here all day if you have any questions,
feedback, or violent disagreements about the post. I could talk about this
topic all day, so shoot!

~~~
makeee
Really enjoyed the article and looking forward to more in the series. Would be
interested to hear your thoughts on the Patreon.com model (funding ongoing
creative work vs kickstarter where it builds up to a big final product like an
album release). Also, are there any other crowdfunding models which you feel
have big potential that no one has done well yet?

~~~
freshbreakfast
what's up G! Long time no see. I love Patreon, it turns crowdfunding on it's
head. They're more about a subscription model and delivering on an on-going,
digitally delivered relationship, as opposed to the big blowout, whale-heavy
model of traditional crowdfunding. Flip side of the same coin, I think artists
need to basically do both in the future. I'm not sure what format is next for
artists. Honestly I care less about the format as much as I do about the
underlying principles, which is finding a way to inject humanity and genuine
intimacy into the "sales" process. That's always going to be important in a
patronage model. I suppose some sort of CRM element would help with that?

